# Clicker training



## MrsSeychelles (Oct 26, 2014)

I was just wondering whether anyone would recommend clicker training? I've been reading a book that says it helps your dog to learn things quicker so I'm considering it. Just wondered whether anyone had any thoughts?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Absolutely totally - yes 

Really nice hands off way to communicate with your dog and gets great results

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152449678079859&set=vb.756089858&type=3&theater


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Personally I think it's great but your TIMING of the click is crucial in achieving what you want your dog to learn. Seymour loves it and he gets really excited when I get his clicker out 

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------

